# Ted Nugent on Deer hunting



## KenpoTex (Sep 13, 2006)

Ted was being interviewed by a French journalist.

The journalist asked, "What do you think the last thought
is in the head of a deer before you shoot it?  Is it, `Are you 
my friend?` or is it `Are you the one who killed my brother?'"

Nugent replied, "Deer aren't capable of that kind of thinking.
All they care about is, "What am I going to eat next, who am
I going to screw next, and can I run fast enough to get away.

"They are very much like the French in that way."


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2006)

Nicely said Ted!!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 13, 2006)

Leave it to Ted for that type of answer.
terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2006)

LMAO!! Way to go Teddy.


----------



## kid (Sep 13, 2006)

Ted nugent rocks. Thanks for sharing that wisdom with us.


kid


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 13, 2006)

lol...that was a pretty snappy comeback! :lol:


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 13, 2006)

Nugent is supposedly a very good Bow Hunter.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2006)

Heh, GONZO still rocks!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> Nugent is supposedly a very good Bow Hunter.



Oh he most definitely is. I've watched his hunting show many times.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2006)

Did ya all know that he is supposed to be deaf in one ear?


----------



## bydand (Sep 13, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> Nugent is supposedly a very good Bow Hunter.



He is very good with a bow, and he can shot a rifle like pro also.  Seen him shooting up in the Pidgen River State Forest (Mid-Michigan, by Gaylord and Vanderbuilt) one time, wouldn't want him shooting at me!


----------



## Tames D (Sep 13, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Oh he most definitely is. I've watched his hunting show many times.


 
When and where can I see his hunting show?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 14, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> When and where can I see his hunting show?



It's on the Outdoor Channel. Check it out here.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 14, 2006)

That is just too funny! :lfao:

Ted also has been a guest on Real Tree Outdoors, if I remember correctly and I know I have seen him on other shows as well.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 14, 2006)

According to Snopes, he was actually talking to a British reporter, but it's still a great line...


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 24, 2007)

I wonder if Mr. Nugent just jumped the shark with this clip. 

http://rawstory.com/news/2007/In_obscenitylaced_tirade_Ted_Nugent_jokes_0824.html

I've watched a couple of episodes of his reality program. I really liked the music of Damn Yankees. But, I'm wondering if what he does crosses the line of free speech and moves into an incitement to violence.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Aug 24, 2007)

Anybody who believes an animal thinks like a human has seen one too many Disney films.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 24, 2007)

When it comes to Ted Nugent, I've read things that he's said that made a lot of sense and I've seen/read things that about him that are obscene (and it takes a lot to offend me) and/or just plain stupid. So, I just take what he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 24, 2007)

The interview is no longer available at The Independent.  I wish I could find a link, because that was a _great_ interview.  



> Remember the movie Old Yeller? Everybody loved him. He brought us our slippers. We gave him cookies. But when Old Yeller gets rabies, you shoot him in the *****ing head. Its that simple.


----------



## crushing (Aug 24, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> I wonder if Mr. Nugent just jumped the shark with this clip.
> 
> http://rawstory.com/news/2007/In_obscenitylaced_tirade_Ted_Nugent_jokes_0824.html
> 
> I've watched a couple of episodes of his reality program. I really liked the music of Damn Yankees. But, I'm wondering if what he does crosses the line of free speech and moves into an incitement to violence.


 
It seems to be in-line with his Motor City Madman concert entertainer schtick/persona.  Maybe I give those he entertained too much credit, but I don't think it's a case for DHS, but more for the politicos with various cards to play.

It's curious that the sensational headline states that Nugent 'jokes of killing Obama', but then doesn't have anything about that in the article itself.  I guess it's in the video on LiveLeak?


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 24, 2007)

In the video clip, Mr. Nugent waves a machine gun (or replica around) and claims that Senator Obama, and Senator Boxer can "suck on the end of this". Maybe he's trying to get a job filling in for Mr. Limbaugh.




			
				Ted Nugent said:
			
		

> I was in Chicago last week. I was in Chicago, I said, "Hey Obama, you might wanna suck on one of these, punk. He hung in there. Obama, he's a piece of ****. And I told him to suck on my machine gun. Let's hear it for him.
> 
> The other day, I was in New York, I said, I said, "Hey Hillary, you might want to ride one of these into the sunset, you liberal *****."
> 
> ...


----------



## crushing (Aug 24, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> In the video clip, Mr. Nugent waves a machine gun (or replica around) and claims that Senator Obama, and Senator Boxer can "suck on the end of this". Maybe he's trying to get a job filling in for Mr. Limbaugh.


 
I highly doubt Senators Obama and Boxer currently suck on the end of Mr. Limbaugh's. . .ummm. . ."machine gun", so I'm not sure how Mr. Nugent would be filling in.

Then again, when you get rich and famous like these four, there's no telling what kind of partying they may be doing in private.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 25, 2007)

I found this on a different thread



			
				Blotan Hunka said:
			
		

> When are "stars" going to realize that we pay to watch them act, sing, and perform? Using a captive audience to spout your adgenda is wrong. So yeah, "shut up and sing".


 
Post 15 on this thread.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=550214&postcount=1

An interesting contrast to the post here, I thought.


----------

